# News: Facebook rant lands US man in UAE jail



## MMiz (Mar 5, 2015)

This isn't EMS-related, but I know some of our members are looking for work in the UAE.  

*Facebook rant lands US man in UAE jail*

Helicopter mechanic Ryan Pate wrote the Facebook post while in Florida after arguing with employer Global Aerospace Logistics (Gal) over sick leave.

On returning to Abu Dhabi from Florida, he was arrested for breaking the country's strict cyber-slander laws.

Read more!


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 5, 2015)

If you are a US foreigner working abroad it is important to realize that you aren't in America anymore, and you aren't protected or have "rights" as we know them. 

It is imperative to lay low, and learn the customs, culture, and laws of the land you are in, and try not to make waves.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 5, 2015)

Unlike in the USA, in other countries you assimilate to them... They don't assimilate to you.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Mar 5, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Unlike in the USA, in other countries you assimilate to them... They don't assimilate to you.



you kidding? i set foot on US soil and had to pick up some .45 pistols, .308s and a V8 engine...it's an immigration requirement lol


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 7, 2015)

Sandpit, while I agree...this case is unique and is a precedent I do not think should be set. If I legally post a comment in my own country and then I travel to a different country, they have no "right" to detain me. This is a horrible law to try and enforce, archaic in concept (as it is about protecting reputation) and absolutely ridiculous. The follow through/prosecution of this case is merely someone within the UAE company flexing ego...stupid pissing match.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh, I agree. 
Consider who we're talking about here.


----------

